# Getting there



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Almost done Ripped out carpet put hercules liner inside. New BF Goodrich AT's 33x12.5R15. New black wheels. 4inch lift. Tons of little stuff. Waiting on buddy to help make custom roof rack and rod and cooler racks. Love my jeep http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/album.php?albumid=168


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------

